# Easton R4 hub cassette body bearings



## nosaj111 (Sep 19, 2008)

I need to replace the bearings on my R4 hub cassette body (Campagnolo version). I can't find the spec's on the required bearings. Is the bearing the same as the drive side bearing for the R4 hub (bearing specification: 6902) ??
Thanks..

I posted in the Easton section but got no responce.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

look on the easton site. http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-us/tritt/assets/?title=r4-rear&subtitle=bearing-installation it's listed on the drawing cutaway http://www.eastoncycling.com/bike/wp-content/uploads/R4_R_Hub_Drawing.pdf

You may have to remove the bearing from the cassette body. the bearing number will be printed on the bearing seal.


----------



## nosaj111 (Sep 19, 2008)

cmg,
I searched the Easton site and found/reviewed the drawing you attached. On that drawing the bearings for the hub are called out and identified (6901 and 6902). They do not identify the two bearings in the freehub body. I suspect they are 6902 but would like someone "in the know" to confirm. I guess I could dis-assemble then read off the bearing assembly but I was hoping to get the replacements beofre I start the job so I can complete it all in one miserable afternoon.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

it's Easton's way of encouraging you to buy the freehub with the bearings installed. the ceramic bearings are on the freehub that has splines removed to lighten it. they're the red seal ones. Costs about $65 same as the bearings by themselves.


----------



## nosaj111 (Sep 19, 2008)

cmg,
Sorry to beat this subject to death, but, are you saying that I could buy the freehub body with the bearings installed from Easton for the same price as buying the Freehub bearings separately??


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

nosaj111 said:


> cmg,
> Sorry to beat this subject to death, but, are you saying that I could buy the freehub body with the bearings installed from Easton for the same price as buying the Freehub bearings separately??



yes you can. discovered that when i went to my local bike shop to change the freehub to campy. It came with the bearings. Here's the bearing kit from superfly cycles http://www.superflycycles.com/servlet/-strse-419/Enduro-Ceramic-Bearing-Wheel/Detail or do a google search


----------

